# Bildschirm bleibt schwarz nach Neustart



## Kryzor (22. Mai 2008)

Moin
Ich war heute bei einem Freund, da dessen Prozessor endlich angekommen ist.. Haben ihn zusammengebaut, ging alles soweit gut, nur nach Starten blieb der Bildschirm schwarz. Hinten die Energie am Netzteil abgedreht, wieder angemacht und plötzlich war das Bild wieder da! Leider mit der Meldung dass man die Spannung sowie Frequenz von CPU und RAM auf Standart zurücksetzen soll (hab alles auf Auto stehen, habe auch schon auf normal zurückgesetzt, ohne Erfolg - könnte aber ein ganz anderes Thema sein).
Auf jeden Fall muss man immer erst hinten am Netzteil den Strom abschalten, um den Monitor wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. Meistens läuft das so ab:
Pc an - Treiber installieren - Neustarten - Pc etwas hochfahren lassen (Bildschirm ist ab da im Standby) - Netzteil aus - Netzteil an - Pc an - geht.
Woran liegt der Fehler? Liegt das an der oben erwähnten Fehlermeldung?
Erwähnenswert wäre noch, dass wir den 8Pin Stecker, den man nicht durch Kabelmanagement wegmachen kann (sozusagen der "Hauptstecker"?) in die Grafikkarte gemacht haben und den, den man optional dazu machen kann ins Mainboard.. da das Kabel fast zu kurz war und da der optionale Stecker wegen Sicherheitsclips (damit das Kabel nicht wegfällt) nicht in die Grafikkarte passt.. liegt's vielleicht daran?

Systemdetails:
Intel Core2Quad Q9450
Nvidia Geforce 9800GX2 (XFX) (Im unteren Slot, wo "1" steht)
XFX N780 NF780i sli frg sa
ttw0116 toughpower 750w atx2
LG Flatron L1953TR

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Sebastian84 (22. Mai 2008)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, das ihr den 8Pol CPU Stecker der fürs Mainboard ist an die Graka angeschlossen habt? Und den für GPU der optional am NT angesteckt wird aufs Mobo?

Problem daran ist das der 8Pin CPU Stecker 4x12V und 4XMasse hat und der 8Pin GPU Stecker hat aber 3x12V und 5xMasse. 
Wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege hat die Grafikkarte einmal 12V auf der Masseleitubg abbekommen


----------



## Kryzor (23. Mai 2008)

Das habe ich auch schon vermutet, als ich dem Freund gesagt habe er solle es umstecken hat er gesagt, dass es nicht geht da eben dieser Sicherheitsclip für die Grafikkarte zu groß wäre. (Der ist doppelt so groß wie ein normaler)
Außerdem steht auf beiden 8Pin Steckern "PCIe", aber deine Erklärung würde auch das Problem mit dem Bootfehler lösen... ich sage ihm, er soll es nochmal probieren bzw ein anderes Kabel suchen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. Mai 2008)

Haste bevor du den Bildschirm angeschlossen hast OC?
Wenn ja, paar Sekunden einen Jumper auf die CLRCMOS Pins am Mainboard oder für kurze Zeit die Bios Batterie entnehmen. Das alles natürlich ohne Strom.
Ich hafte nicht für Unfälle


----------



## Kryzor (23. Mai 2008)

Oc, nein. Bei der Leistung dieses System ist das, wie ich finde, total unnötig 
Aber da fällt mir ein, ich habe natürlich bei den Spannungswerten nachgeschaut, die standen alle auf "Auto". Als ich dann bei den manuellen Werten nachgeschaut habe, waren die automatisch gesetzten Werte alle im grauen Bereich, während ich einige aus dem grünen bzw roten Bereich wählen konnte.
Weiß jemand vielleicht mehr über die zwei unterschiedlichen Steckerarten?


----------

